# Terrazo prep for ceramic tile



## Edward1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm planning my first ceramic tile over terrazzo floor, for our own office, so I really want to get this right.

A sub contractor that will be laying the tile has been vague about the surface preperation, and I'm afraid he will be short-cutting. What is the gospel on preparing a terrazzo floor for tile before thin set application? Is there a special thin set? What about Acid & neutralizer, or just abraiding the surface?
Before I run to Custombuildingproducts.com or Mapei.com I just wondered how installers in the real world are handling terrazzo.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Edward1 said:


> I'm planning my first ceramic tile over terrazzo floor, for our own office, so I really want to get this right.
> 
> A sub contractor that will be laying the tile has been vague about the surface preperation, and I'm afraid he will be short-cutting. What is the gospel on preparing a terrazzo floor for tile before thin set application? Is there a special thin set? What about Acid & neutralizer, or just abraiding the surface?
> Before I run to Custombuildingproducts.com or Mapei.com I just wondered how installers in the real world are handling terrazzo.


 cement or epoxy?


----------



## Edward1 (Aug 22, 2010)

MAULEMALL said:


> cement or epoxy?


Good question.

Its like a light ivory white color, circa 1968.
I'd have to do the soldering iron test, etc.


----------



## covaltleveling (Aug 13, 2010)

Possibly give the existing floor a skim coat with a feather finish type resurfacing product, then thinset tile.......


----------



## Edward1 (Aug 22, 2010)

*My solution*

After speaking with Mapei and another product manufacturer, here is what I'll be doing.
1. Remove any adhesive residue, and wax with stripper
2. Score the surface with a large hand held grinder, with cupped carbide wheels.
3. Vacuume up residue & dust.
4. Thoroughly clean floor with clear water.
5. Use Ultra Flex 3 thinset.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Edward1 said:


> After speaking with Mapei and another product manufacturer, here is what I'll be doing.
> 1. Remove any adhesive residue, and wax with stripper
> 2. Score the surface with a large hand held grinder, with cupped carbide wheels.
> 3. Vacuume up residue & dust.
> ...


Sounds like a plan. How big of an area? Home Depot rents grinders with dust shields and a vac system. They work really well. Very worth the money....unless you enjoy cleaning up a 1/4" layer of itchy baby powder off of EVERYTHING :laughing:


----------

